# GUI---Themensuche



## piexellinie (19. November 2009)

Hallo ich suche Inspiration für die Umsetzung eines GUI`s....

Aufgabe:

Soll ne Augmented-Reality-Applikation für das iPhone konzipiert und
gestaltet werden. Die Applikation kann über technisch Machbare
hinausgehen - wichtiger ist die Ausgestaltung des User-Interfaces.
Inhalt des ersten Screens sind Eingaben und EInstellungen. Inhalt des
zweiten ist die Übereinanderlagerung von fotografischem Bild und der
Informationsebene. 

Geht mir nur nur um Ideen für ein GUI, welcher Thematik man sich verschreiben kann....THX..

Posted schön.


----------

